
Three Paths in the Tech Industry: Founder, Executive, or Employee (2017) - yamrzou
https://blog.ycombinator.com/three-paths-in-the-tech-industry-founder-executive-or-employee/
======
brudgers
Initial discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15357584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15357584)

